# foreskin hole too small????



## AJandElijahsmommy

My uncirc 8 month old boy has a very small _pee hole_ (well what else do I call it?) When he pees the foreskin blows up like a balloon and the pressure seems to hurt him. Has anyone had this problem and what do I do?


----------



## bandgeek

Ballooning is normal and generally not a problem. It could be a problem if it's actually restricting the flow of urine. My 4.5 year old has been doing it since before a year and still does it. He's not even close to retractable as far as I can tell. When he pulls his skin back, it's just a pin-hole opening. He's never had any difficulty urinating.

As for any pain he might be in...if the foreskin is seperating from the glans, he may feel some stinging, but it should go away. Or it may be just an strange feeling that he's not used to.

Make sure no one retracts him (or has retracted him). That could certainly cause pain when peeing.


----------



## AJandElijahsmommy

thanks. Also the his penis and scrotum are red with small bumps. I am not sure if this is diaper rash or a symptom of infection. He recently had a diaper rash from accidently wearing a poopy too long but the rash on his butt has seemed to go but the rash on the penis and scrotum is still there. Does anyone know a natural treatment it is infection?


----------



## robertandenith

like girls, it's normal for babies to get diaper rash when they are exposed to urine or feces too long. I resolve diaper rashes with a baking soda bath. You should try diaper free for a few hours also chlorine free disposies, and like I would advice for girls, change him often. I am sure he finds to have discomfort because you need to change him more often. Are you using cloth diapers? if so, try using disposies (chlorine free) AND change him often until it clears, or again, diaper free which is easier on the pocket and on him too.


----------



## tutucrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJandElijahsmommy* 
My uncirc 8 month old boy has a very small _pee hole_ (well what else do I call it?) When he pees the foreskin blows up like a balloon and the pressure seems to hurt him. Has anyone had this problem and what do I do?

Ballooning is normal. My son has done this for about 9 month now and I expect it to continue into his childhood. When the foreskin first separates and the ballooning first starts it can be uncomfortable as the urine is stinging the raw surfaces that are newly detached. As the urine knocks new areas loose it will sting a bit in those areas until the glans have smoothed over. My son was in a great deal of discomfort when his ballooning started. It took about 3-4 days for the glans to smooth over and the urine to not sting. Sometimes a boy can pee in water to ease the discomfort during this transition but sometimes that trick doesn't work. This trick didn't work for us b/c my son's opening is still very narrow. Just give it some time and it will resolve on its own. When he is older he will take great pleasure in his balloon, I assure you of that. Hahaha Ballooning is actually a good thing b/c it helps the separation process and help flush out dead skin cells.







One of natures ways to help the development of the foreskin.

To answer your question, no the opening of the foreskin is normally very, very small. As long as the boy pees no need to worry. Don't let any doctors try to manipulate it for any reason as this can cause micro-tears.

The rash you see is just diaper rash. Infection is VERY rare and usually only occurs after injury to the penis or foreskin. Infection symptoms are: extreme swelling of the entire penis and surrounding area and fever.


----------



## tutucrazy

I wanted to add that you should check out this link:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...893&highlight=


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732 Here is a great link as well about the normal seperation process and what to look for that might not be normal.

Something to remember is that the tip of the foreskin is a sphincter like the anus it only relaxes to allow urine to flow and clamps down tight to keep out germs and other stuff when not in use.

The red bumps are they by any chance in the spot where the penis lays on the scrotum? Ds's would get bumpy there from the heat and putting a good diaper cream on it stopped it. It was heat rash.


----------



## eepster

As others have said, it's most likely diaper rash. A good cream (I liked Burt's Bees) and extended naked time to air stuff out will probably help.

However, if it persists beyond about 48 hrs, then I would consider yeast a possibilty.

Balloning is normal, but if the sphincter is a bit irratated and/or swollen from the diaper rash, it might not be relaxing fully when he pees. This is harmless, but might look dramatic. If this is the case, the ballooning will look less dramatic once the rash has cleared up.


----------



## NatalieAE

Hi everyone! I ran across this community while searching for the answer to the question similar to the one AJandElijahsmommy posted. Lots of good info here!

My son is 14 mo and had a urinary tract infection a few months ago. That's when he started ballooning but I figured it was related to the UTI - my first intact son did not balloon so it was new to me. However, once the UTI cleared up, I did not worry about it much. It has become rather inconvenient though as the flow of urine is also restricted. The urine literally dribbles out a drop or two at a time... just enough to be very messy while trying to do a diaper change. I did discover that if I shift the opening of the foreskin a little, I can make a stream. I guess my question is - Why does it drip naturally, but become a stream if repositioned? And is the slow drip harmful/ is it ok if I relieve the ballooning manually to facilitate easier diaper changes? My son's 15 mo well-child is coming up and I want to be informed about the issue going into the visit. My Dr is VERY sympathetic to my decision not to circ either son, so I believe she will respect any ideas or suggestions I bring to her... I just don't even know if it is worth bringing up to her but I'd definitely like to resolve the slow-pee issue if it is possible.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Ballooning is a normal part of development for many intact boys so no worries about that. I have never heard anyone else describe what you have about just a dribble during diaper changes since my ds never urinated during one I have no idea if it dribbled or not. Since my ds has gotten older I have observed him urinating in the toilet and I do know that his foreskin sticks to itself causing a bit of a dribble at first until it comes unstuck so maybe that is what is going on with your ds to a certain extent?

At his age I wouldnt worry about it over much especially since he dosnt appear to have any issues other than dribbling during diaper changes.


----------



## brant31

Quote:
Originally Posted by *NatalieAE* 


> I did discover that if I shift the opening of the foreskin a little, I can make a stream. I guess my question is - Why does it drip naturally, but become a stream if repositioned? And is the slow drip harmful/ is it ok if I relieve the ballooning manually to facilitate easier diaper changes?


It sounds like when you have shifted his foreskin opening you have lined it up more directly with his meatus (the distal end of the urethra; some call it the peeslit).

Infant ballooning is not harmful and it doesn't create sufficient pressure to worry about reflux, for example. When you refer to relieving the ballooning manually, do you mean aligning the opening or squeezing the ballooning part of the foreskin? Squeezing the urine out normally is not necessary or helpful. Sometimes it helps line things up more naturally by gently tugging the foreskin forward at diaper change time (the opposite of retracting) if it is long enough, but that also normally is not necessary. It works better in boys whose foreskins have mostly separated from the glans but still have normal childhood phimosis; with an infant it might cause a little premature separation. (Remember, phimosis is always a normal condition. Preputial stenosis is the uncommon condition in adolescents and men who have difficulty retracting the foreskin when flaccid to clean properly.)


----------



## NatalieAE

There was no squeezing involved, only shifting the opening one way or the other until I found it created a stream. It was not directly aligned with the opening of the penis, but was definitely more closely aligned then it had been. I've only done this once, in an effort to figure out what was going on. I'm not quite sure I've been clear as to the extent of the ballooning, or maybe it doesn't matter... the urine builds up to the point that the foreskin swells to the size of about half a kiwi, perhaps larger. This isn't the small amount of swelling my older son (3) experiences when he pees in the potty. To answer the question about the dribble, it takes minutes for him to finish urinating. I can do a whole diaper change without him being done... it is literally a drop or two at a time, like a faucet with a fast drip. At no point in the many diaper changes since this has started (remember, it has been a few months), has I noticed the stream resume on its own. My initial thoughts were debris creating a blockage of some sort, or that when he had his UTI, perhaps something happened to create a permanent change in the foreskin opening? MCatLvrMom2A&X's "stuck" foreskin doesn't really seem to fit the picture. His foreskin at this point seems to be entirely free, since the urine swells the area all the way around his penis and the opening at that point seems to be "free-floating" so to speak. He kind of looked like he had a little volcano going on, to give you a word picture. Anyway, thanks for letting me bounce ideas off of you. Your input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Humm in this case what I would do is contact Marylin Milos and get her opinion she is an RN and the founder of nocirc and you wont find many more knowledgeable than her on the intact foreskin. She can also help you find a Dr. near you who is intact friendly and can help you with your concerns. She loves helping out so please call her or email her.

NOCIRC(Maralyn Milos)
PO Box 2512
San Anselmo
CA 94979-2512
[email protected]
Phone: 415-488-9883
Fax: 415-488-9660
www.nocirc.org


----------



## berran

The same thing is happening to my 15month old. My pediatric refered to ped urologist and he said my son had a hidden penis and we need to do surgery to correct the problem. I am very nervous about this and do not know what to do!


----------



## NatalieAE

We ended up going through two 1-month courses of steroid cream (Betamethazone, i think) that we just dabbed around the hole and constricted area twice a day. Non-painful, non-invasive, and a vast improvement! It loosened the area that was constricting the urine back, and also opened up the foreskin hole a bit. This was recommended by the head of the pediatric urology department at Michigan State University.


----------



## Greg B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berran*
> 
> The same thing is happening to my 15month old. My pediatric refered to ped urologist and he said my son had a hidden penis and we need to do surgery to correct the problem. I am very nervous about this and do not know what to do!


I would find a foreskin friendly doctor and get a second opinion. A hidden penis is different than a foreskin opening that is too tight. Removing the forskin, assuming that is what the urologist was recomending, would hold the penis in tighter, so would seem to be counter productive. At 15 months, you son is too young probably to make this diagnosis.

But I am not a doctor. Unfortnuately, most doctors are clueless about foreskins and their only solution is to cut it off, whether that makes sense or not. So you cannot trust them until you know what their knowledge is. If you want to stick with the urologist, you could probe for his knowledge on foreskins. Some questions you could ask are:

What is the proper care of a foreskin in a child? (he should say that you do not have to do anyting, just clean the outside like a finger)

When should a parent retract a childs foreskin? (he should say never, only the child should retract, because there is risk of doing some damage)

When does a child's foreskin become retractable? (he should say it varies, some not until puberty, and some men never have a retractable foreskin and have no problems)

When is circumcison a good treatment option? (he should say rarely is it needed medically, the only conditions where cricumcison is clearly warranted are: gangrene, frost bite & cancer)

If he gets these correct, then you can have some confidence that he is worth listening to. Then you can follow up with other questions specific to your case like:

what are my other treatment options?

What are the potential negative effects of the surgery you are suggesting?

How do the treatment options compare? Advantages and disadvantages of each?

When does htis need to be done? Can we wait until puberty? What would the downsides of waiting be?

What are the sexual advantages vs disdvantages of having this surgery?

Hope this helps


----------



## awritermom

Four days ago, my 21 month old started crying and screaming whenever he goes pee. I took him to the doctor. She said it was an infection at the head of his penis and referred us to a urologist because the hole was so small. The urologist took one look and said he needs to be circumcised for medical reasons. He didn't even mention any other options. He said the pain is from the pressure of the pee trying to come out the small hole.

If that is so, why would it begin all of a sudden? Why does every doc/PA ask me if I ever retracted the foreskin to clean? No, it never occurred to me to do that. Why would I? (I never did with my older son, either.)

My toddler is taking antibiotics and the pain seems to be less intense, though still there. When he is not peeing, it doesn't seem to hurt if people touch/examine/manipulate the penis.

I don't want to circumcise him unless it is really needed. I don't want him to have repeated infections, either...surely there is at least one other option?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

It sounds like to me that your ds has started the separation process because it burns to pee and many will cry. Did they do a swab to test for infection or just say that is what it was?

If it where an infection you would be seeing swelling and discharge along with the pain upon urination. here is a thread you might find helpful http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=764732 Only here in the USA would they automatically say circ after 1 single issue.

Your ds definitely does not need circ.


----------



## awritermom

Thanks for the advice. The more I read, the less I think he needs anything done. He did have a little white liquid discharge at the doctor's--they thought it was pus, but I am not sure of that. They took a swab of it to culture, but I don't know the results. He had severe pain for a few days, then it tapered off gradually. Now after four days, he is fine. I am continuing the antibiotics in case there was an infection, but more and more, I am wondering if the white drops were smegma mixed with urine and not pus at all. (Never really looked like pus to me, but I didn't know what else it could be at the time.)

There was no redness or swelling. He didn't feel any pain when people manipulated or examined the area. I still can't believe the urologist took a quick 2-second look and said "he needs a circumcision. The hole is too small and the pressure of the pee trying to come out the small hole is what is causing the pain." He didn't seem to think there was an infection, but advised finishing the antibiotic.

I left my son with no diaper for a while today to watch him pee and the pee comes out fine. He's not bothered at all. There is no pressure. There's no stopping and starting. If it is working, why mess with it?

Thanks again!


----------



## hakunangovi

awritermom, Relax, you are way smarter than your doctor! Your little guy is fine. What you might notice as he goes through the separation process, is his foreskin balooning when he pees. This is a perfectly normal and natural phase of development, yet many doctors in North America use it as a reason to circumcise. There is a really good explanation of this here: http://www.drmomma.org/2011/06/balooning-in-intact-child.html . It would be useful information in case you encounter another un-informed doctor who is trying to cause you angst un-neccesarily.


----------



## bumpkinsmama

I can't believe the doc automatically said to circumcise, especially a urologist. There is a cream that can be put on to pull the foreskin back. If they try to throw out a circ again and you feel that you need to do something ask for the steroid cream. Trust your instincts!


----------



## jd0805

I would second the suggestion to read "Ballooning in the Intact Child" http://www.drmomma.org/2011/06/ballooning-in-intact-child.html If ballooning were to occur *after* puberty, then it would be an indication that the prepuce needed to be stretched a bit manually with steroid cream (or in very rare cases a slit could be made in the end if it was causing pain for a young man). But in babyhood - especially at 8 months - it is normal for the prepuce to be tight (and healthy as this keeps fecal matter and bacteria away from the glans and urinary tract). Ballooning at this stage is a normal part of the separation process and it certainly isn't cause for concern if a baby is not in discomfort as a result.


----------



## Lindaa

I had a different situation. My son was circumcised at birth. When he was about 6 months my Ped during a exam showed me that he had web across half of his pee hole.

It just took a few moments for her to excise the web and enlarge his pee hole.


----------



## mama24-7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindaa*
> 
> I had a different situation. My son was circumcised at birth. When he was about 6 months my Ped during a exam showed me that he had web across half of his pee hole.
> 
> It just took a few moments for her to excise the web and enlarge his pee hole.


Welcome to MDC. I hope you'll stick around. I'm curious about what brought you here.








is what I thought when I read the above. Poor baby. It sounds like it had to have been very painful, in addition to the pain of being circumcised in the first place.

Sus


----------

